# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > آموزش: کتاب آموزش جامع وب سرویس به زبان فارسی(++WebService)

## xamfia

یکی از پر چالش ترین مباحث روز مهندسی نرم افزار را میتوان معماری سرویس گرا(SOA) و وب سرویس ها دانست(WebService) که متاسفانه علارقم اینکه همه پلت فرم ها ازجمله پلت فرم های مایکروسافتی و خود دات نت فریم ورم سالهاست به شدت دارد به سمت سرویس گرایی پیش میرود اما منابع فارسی برای برنامه نویسان ایرانی به این سرعت گسترش پیدا نکرده است.
 بعد از مقاله جامعی که دوسال قبل پیرامون وب سرویس ها منتشر کردم که البته برای جاوا کارها بود ترجیح دادم کتابی پیرامون وب سرویس ها با بحث های مقدماتی معماری سرویس گرا بنویسم که بتواند برای برنامه نویسان جوان که تجربه چندانی در این زمینه ندارند کارگشا باشد.

 ابتدا قرار بود این مطالب(++WebService) به صورت کتاب منتشر بشود اما بدلیل یکسری مشکلات کاری هیچوقت فرصت نشد مطالب خام را خوب سروسامان بدهم و به یک کتاب بازاری تبدیل کنم و انصافا به درآمد کم چاپ کتاب هم نمی ارزید!
 این نوشتاربیشتر شامل چالش های اساسی و روز وب سرویس ها میباشد که با نگاه عملی و کاربردی به آنها پرداخته ام.در کتاب های اصلی مفاهیم طولانی و مهم را در جملات ساده و کوتاه بیان می کنند و برعکس در کتاب های ترجمه به دلیل اینکه غالباً کار ترجمه به وسیله مترجمان انجام می شود تا مهندسان متخصص در زمینه برنامه نویسی معمولا با جملات طولانی و خسته کننده و گنگ همراه هستیم که سعی شده این مشکل در این نوشتار با بیان تکنیک ، مثال و لب کلام (!) حل شود . 

 webservice++ - Copy.jpg با توجه به اینکه سرویس های وب هنوز در ابتدای راه قرار دارند و بسیاری از شرکت های نرم افزاری داخلی به صورت جدی و کاربردی سراغ آن نرفته اند و با نگاهی به دنیای نرم افزار خارج از کشور که با سرعت زیاد به سمت سرویس های وب پیش میرود میشود حدس زد در سالهای نه چندان دور بازار این نوع برنامه نویسی بسیار داغ خواهد شد.پس اگه دنبال کار خوب میگردید این کتاب را تا آخر بخوانید!!
 این E-book را میتوانید از اینجا و اینجا دانلود کنید

----------


## xamfia

اگر در مورد بخش های آخر این کتاب که پیرامون WCF و چالش های امنیتی سرویس ها است اطلاعات و راه کارهای بیشتری خواستید می توانید سری به لینک زیر بزنید
http://wcfsecurity.codeplex.com/

----------


## pishvaei

سلام . بعد از اینکه رفتیم تو سایت جوان موفق چه کار باید بکنیم ؟ آن یکی لینک هم فعال نیست

----------


## joker

هیچ کاری نمیخواد بکنی



> سه شنبه 14 تیر 1390, 11:20 قبل از ظهر


 ، به ادمینش سلام بکن و بیا بیرون از سایت.


همینجا برات ضمیمه کردم .
با توجه به محدودیت حجم فایلی سایت برنامه نویس فقط پسوند mp3 اجازه آپلود تا سقف 19 مگ را داشت ، بعد از دانلود پسوند ,mp3 را از آخر فایل حذف کن.

----------

